# Wing Compound



## skidog1960 (Feb 11, 2009)

This was my first compound...AMF Wing Target Compound. 
I purchased it in 1974 with funds from mowing grass. (it was a long summer) I was 13 at the time. 
I also have the Hunter version and a recurve (slim line takedown)


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I remember the Devastator model Dan Fitzgerald sot many years ago.Shame they went under.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

When they made the recurved limb compound and they had a lot of trouble with them braking. A few years later went under. they made a grate recurve bow but, there was no market for them only in target at the time. My x wife shot the slim line as a AM in target. There compound was nice but, there limb just wouldn't hold up.


----------



## skidog1960 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of my Wing Compound


----------



## skidog1960 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok maybe it will work this time..
Here is a picture of my old wing compound.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Wow, remember those. Target was white and the hunter version was black, at least the ones I had to shoot were. Was still shooting one up 'til about 1986 myself when I finally broke down and bought a used PSE Laser Mag target bow -- retired both the Wings shortly thereafter.

>>------>


----------



## skidog1960 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Target & Hunter*

I have both the target & hunter ...Target is white..Hunter is black. 
Both are in great condition for there age.


----------

